# Paese



## stefano1488

Scusate, sto per fare delle domande che vi sembreranno stupide, ma ho appena cominciato a imparare lo spagnolo.

Come si dice "paese" in spagnolo, nel senso in cui spesso si usa questa parola in italiano, e cioè "cittadina"?

Immagino che non si dica "país".


----------



## kreiner

No. "País" è il paese come nazione. "Paese" come cittadina è "pueblo".


----------



## Tomby

En España decimos "pueblo", "población", "villa", "aldea", etc. La aldea es una población pequeñísima. La villa es menor que la ciudad, aunque dicen que Madrid, además de capital, es considerada una villa.


----------



## 0scar

La palabra castellana más parecida a_ paese_ es_ pago_.


----------



## Agró

0scar said:


> La palabra castellana más parecida a_ paese_ es_ pago_.


Cierto, pero no se usa (por lo menos aquí) con ese sentido, sino con el de la acepción 1:
*pago**2**.*
 (Del lat. _pagus_).
* 1.     * m. Distrito determinado de tierras o heredades, especialmente de viñas u olivares.
* 2.     * m. Pueblo pequeño o aldea.


----------



## Tomby

0scar said:


> La palabra castellana más parecida a_ paese_ es_ pago_.


Sí, pero no se usa en el sentido de _cittadina_. Nunca he oído decir "en mi pago hay una iglesia renacentista", se suele decir "en mi pueblo hay...", o "en mi aldea...".


----------



## kreiner

"Aldea" sarebbe più "villaggio". Al di là di tutte le tipologie sul tipo di località (_villa, aldea_...), e visto che si tratta di dare una mano a uno che sta cominciando a imparare lo spagnolo, è meglio se non gli confondiamo troppo le idee. Almeno in Spagna (in Argentina non lo so) la miglior corrispondenza è "paese" = "pueblo".


----------



## 0scar

Cuando dicen _paese_ yo entiendo esto:
*paese*
Centro abitato di limitate proporzioni: _un p_. _di pianura_, _di montagna_; _le strade_, _la piazza del p_.; _il sindaco del p_.; _un p_. _di contadini_, _di pescatori_; _la festa_, _la sagra del p_.; _usi_, _costumi di p_.; _vita_, _abitudini di p_.; _un p_. _povero_, _ricco_; _un p_. _disabitato_, _abbandonato_.
(Treccani)

Entiendo que _paese_ es una región en la que puede hasta faltar un pueblo, pueden ser solo casas aisladas, o por el contrario el _paese_ pude incluir  varias poblaciones pequeñas.

En España es dificil de traducir, en Argentina es más fácil diciendo "mis pagos".


----------



## kreiner

Un riferimento musicale. La canzone "Che sarà" comincia: "Paese mio che stai sulla collina". José Feliciano cantava: "Pueblo mío, que estás en la colina".


----------



## stefano1488

Grazie a tutti per le spiegazioni. In effetti, ho tradotto con "pueblo" (avevo dimenticato l'esistenza della parola e la confondevo con "barrio", "quartiere") e l'insegnante ha detto che andava bene.
Comunque, mi pare di capire che l'"ordine di grandezza" è _ciudad_, _villa_, _pueblo_, _aldea_, e che la differenza tra "pueblo" e "aldea" è paragonabile a quella che esiste in francese tra "petite ville" e "village", in inglese fra "town" e "village" e in tedesco fra "Städtchen" e "Dorf".
Direi che la maggior parte dei "paesi" italiani sarebbero "pueblos", ma non ho ben capito cos'è un "pago" e cosa una "población".
Credevo che le "poblaciones" fossero quei grossi agglomerati che spesso sorgono ai margini, o nell'hinterland, di una grande città.
E "pago" non viene dal latino "pagus", "villaggio"?


----------



## Neuromante

"Pago" corrisponde, attualmente a "Dalle mie parti". Tra l´altro penso che sia stato sempre così. Viene usato, apunto, quasi soltanto nella frase "por mis pagos" che calca alla perfezione con "dalle mie parti".

Intanto: Tu volevi la tradizzione di paese inteso come cittadina, e una cittadina è un "pueblo"


----------



## 0scar

¿Las zonas agricolas en las que hay casas muy aisladas unas de otras por campos grandes son un _paese_ o no? 
En otras palabras ¿un campesino que vive aislado, que no vive en un pueblo, puede hablar de su _paese, o_ es alguien sin _paese _propio?


----------



## Montesacro

0scar said:


> ¿Las zonas agricolas en las que hay casas muy aisladas unas de otras por campos grandes son un _paese_ o no?


 
No. 
Pero obviamente hacen parte de un _comune_.



0scar said:


> En otras palabras ¿un campesino que vive aislado, que no vive en un pueblo, puede hablar de su _paese, o_ es alguien sin _paese _propio?


 
Ese campesino dirá que vive _in campagna_.
Por supuesto habrá un _paese_ cercano que él considerará el suyo.


----------



## Tomby

Evidentemente Oscar tiene razón, pero no es menos evidente que la palabra "pago" [del latín _pagus,_ según el DRAE] no se usa en España para referirnos a un pueblo, a una aldea, a una villa, a una parroquia, a una masía, a un cortijo, a una pedanía, a un lugar, a un arrabal, a una colonia, etc. Sí se usa en un lenguaje literario, oral o escrito, en canciones o en frases hechas cuyo significado ¬pueblo¬ está recogido en el DRAE (voz 2, #2).
<Pago> en WRF: aquí.

Por otra parte estoy totalmente de acuerdo con Kreiner, respuesta #7. Yo me pierdo muchas veces, pero bueno, es mi problema:


kreiner said:


> "Aldea" sarebbe più "villaggio". Al di là di tutte le tipologie sul tipo di località (_villa, aldea_...), e visto che si tratta di dare una mano a uno che sta cominciando a imparare lo spagnolo, è meglio se non gli confondiamo troppo le idee. Almeno in Spagna (in Argentina non lo so) la miglior corrispondenza è "paese" = "pueblo".


----------

